# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Особенности предложения бхоги

## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Дорогие преданные! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны! И, если захотите, просветите в некоторых вопросах. Спорим с женой, не могу уже  :smilies: 

Алтарь у нас - большой "походный", продается в магазинах - сверху изображения Шри Шри Кришны Радхи, Шри Чайтаньи и Шри Нитьянанды. Внизу ачарьи. Еще рядом стоит большое-пребольшое изображение маленького Кришны!  :heart: 

1) К нам приезжают родители жены. Мама не преданная, не соблюдает рег. принципы, но уверена в правильности нашего пути и верит в Бога в православной традиции. Можно ли нельзя ли, оскорбительно или нет предлагать пищу, которую она приготовила?
2) Если сделали большое лукошко с томатным соусом и использовали половину для пиццы или еще для чего-нибудь - можно ли потом поставить остатки в холодильник и использовать потом для другого блюда и предлагать это блюдо? Спор в том, что я интуитивно чувствую, что это уже "остатки" пищи, и предлагать их второй раз ну совсем нехорошо. Жена наоборот, ничего плохого не видит  :smilies: 
3) То же самое, но с тестом. Сделали много теста, из 80% его напекли печенек, отнесли в ХРАМ в подарок Божествам. Что делать с остатком теста, можно ли еще печенек напечь и предлагать их на своем алтарике домашнем?

Спасибо!  :dandavat:

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

1) Думаю, что предлагать пищу, приготовленную руками непреданных, при всем уважении к вашей маме, когда есть альтернатива, все же не стоит.тем более, что ведь она готовила ее не для подношения Божествам. Вы ведь с супругой вполне можете сами приготовить все, что нужно. И мама отдохнет :smilies: ))
2) тут скорее всего, ваши подозрения верны. Если этот соус не предназначался исключительно для блюд Кришны, то его использование будет "остатком".
Кстати, когда только-только приготовили соус можно было сразу отлить часть его только для кухни Кришны, а остальное использовать на семейные нужны.
3)А вот тут думаю тесто не будет "остатком", потому как изначально планировалось для Божеств. Самое главное, чтобы продуктом не пользовались до предложения вы или другие люди, но Шри Кришна к ним не относится)) Кришна в образе храмого Божества не отличен от домашнего, в том числе и в принятии предложенной бхоги.
не претендуя на авторитет, лишь высказала свое мнение)

----------


## Кевала даси

> 1) К нам приезжают родители жены. Мама не преданная, не соблюдает рег. принципы, но уверена в правильности нашего пути и верит в Бога в православной традиции. Можно ли нельзя ли, оскорбительно или нет предлагать пищу, которую она приготовила?


Можно.




> 2) Если сделали большое лукошко с томатным соусом и использовали половину для пиццы или еще для чего-нибудь - можно ли потом поставить остатки в холодильник и использовать потом для другого блюда и предлагать это блюдо?


Можно.




> 3) То же самое, но с тестом. Сделали много теста, из 80% его напекли печенек, отнесли в ХРАМ в подарок Божествам. Что делать с остатком теста, можно ли еще печенек напечь и предлагать их на своем алтарике домашнем?


Можно.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

1) Если мама готовит с любовью и с соблюдением всех правил чистоты, почему бы это не предложить Кришне? У меня мама тоже так готовила в свое время, а я предлагал. А потом она и сама научилась предлагать. 

2-3) Предложено то, на что вы медитируете, когда предлагаете. Если вы предлагаете только то, что на тарелке (в кастрюле), то все, что осталось в холодильнике - не предложено. Если же вы предлагаете, например, все тесто, сделав из него лишь одну печеньку и поместив ее на алтарь, то из оставшегося теста можно потом в течение нескольких дней делать печеньки и сразу кушать, они уже предложены.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Vishnu-bhakta, спасибо, я тоже так и думал (насчет теста сомневался).
Кевала даси, спасибо!

Lakshmana Prana das, а как же в БГ написано в комментарии к шлоке 9.26:



> Кришне нужна только наша любовь и преданность, и больше ничего. От чистого преданного Кришна примет даже маленький цветок, но ничего не возьмет от того, кто Ему не предан.


Есть определенные критерии преданности, т.е. повторение Святых Имен, поклонение как таковое и так далее. Т.е. хоть и с любовью, но не к Кришне (преданности нет, даже понятия о том, зачем еду предлагать нет). Поэтому мне кажется, что постоянное такое предложение пищи будет оскорблением. Нет?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Есть определенные критерии преданности, т.е. повторение Святых Имен, поклонение как таковое и так далее. Т.е. хоть и с любовью, но не к Кришне (преданности нет, даже понятия о том, зачем еду предлагать нет). Поэтому мне кажется, что постоянное такое предложение пищи будет оскорблением. Нет?


Вы же написали, что ваша мама верит в Бога. А кто возьмется судить, чья преданность Богу выше?

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Вы же написали, что ваша мама верит в Бога. А кто возьмется судить, чья преданность Богу выше?


Никто, конечно. Но есть же разница, кому поклоняться? Формы-то разные, и стандарты поклонения опять же разные - то, что простит Нитай, не простит Кришна, разве нет? Если человек не называет своего Бога Кришной, а называет его Аллахом - разве можно предлагать еду, приготовленную мусульманином, мурти Кришны?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Если человек уважает вайшнавскую традицию и готовит с любовью, я бы такую бхогу предложил Кришне вне зависимости от того, по какому духовному пути идет этот человек.

----------


## Манджуваника д

> Если человек уважает вайшнавскую традицию и готовит с любовью, я бы такую бхогу предложил Кришне вне зависимости от того, по какому духовному пути идет этот человек.


Харибол, харибол!!! Настоящее умонастроение вайшнава-проповедника!и просто "океана милости" :victory:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> 1) Если же вы предлагаете, например, все тесто


а это как?? :blink: 
может еще Кришне будем сухие макароны предлагать? :stena:  :good:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> а это как??


Шрила Прабхупада установил такой порядок: предлагается первая чапати, все остальное остается в виде теста, затем, когда Кришна покушает, выпекаются остальные чапати, и их сразу со сковородки подают на стол.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> из оставшегося теста можно потом в течение нескольких дней делать печеньки и сразу кушать


серьёзно? это в каком храме такое невежество практикуется? я еще могу с натяжкой согласиться, что это крайне редко допустимо в виду особых и невообразимых обстоятельств, но в течении максимум получаса, хотя нет... не могу. вы не могли вы предоставить цитату, и желательно на английском?
кормить Бога сыром тестом, потом хранить это тесто НЕСКОЛЬКО дней (там же мёртвое уже всё, ни праны, ничего не останется, кроме махрового невежества, потом из этой гадости печь "ПЕЧЕНЬКИ" и сразу их лопать... вы меня простите, но я тут не то, что бхакти - я здесь даже саттвы ни грамма не вижу. да какой там саттвы - даже в раджа-гуне человек не станет такое есть. любой здравомыслящий человек, да еще и заботящийся о своем здоровье, до такого просто не додумается.

----------

